# MacBook Pro 13 : quelle dalle LCD ?



## nicoplanet (22 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Les nouveaux MacBook Pro arrivent, et permettent de se rendre compte de la différence de qualité des dalles provenant des différents fournisseurs. Et cette qualité semble assez inconstante ! 

J'ai remarqué ce détail en boutique, et j'ai trouvé confirmation du phénomène sur les forums de MacRumors. Par conséquent, voici un petit sujet pour recenser les modèles de dalles que vous avez reçu, et la satisfaction que vous en avez...

---

Quelques détails sur les modèles recensés, issus du sujet de MacRumors :
_(en gras, les modèles avec des retours négatifs de la part d'utilisateurs)_

9CA0 (Chi Mei) - La dalle n'est pas aussi lumineuse que les MBP 15" 2008
*9CA1 (?) - Dalle lumineuse : des effets de mura sont rapportés ici et là...*
9CBD (LG/Phillips) - Dalle lumineuse et colorée : semble faire parti des écrans les plus satisfaisants, avec néanmoins parfois un effet "néon" (Cf. MacRumors)
*9C8C (?) - Plusieurs personnes parlent de dalle aux couleurs délavées : néanmoins, il n'y a pas de consensus.*
*9C9E (Samsung) - Probablement la dalle la plus critiquée : couleurs délavées, effet de mura, et raies lumineuses sur les cotés... Malgré tout, il n'y a pas forcément de consensus non plus sur MacRumors.*
9C9F (LG/Phillips) - Lumineuse et colorée : ce modèle fait parti des dalles les plus appréciées !

---

Alors, quelle dalle avez-vous dans votre MacBook Pro 13" ? Pour connaître le modèle : 

_1. Ouvrir l'utilitaire ColorSync
2. Aller dans le menu déroulant Ordinateur, puis Moniteurs
3. Ouvrir ColorLCD
4. Ouvrir le profil (sur la droite)
5. Descendre à la ligne #13 afin de trouver le numéro de modèle_

Vous pouvez laisser votre avis ci-dessous, en précisant bien le modèle dont il s'agit !


----------



## sharkvx (22 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, je possède un MBP 13" avec la dalle samsung C9CE. Pas de remarque particulière l'écran est de bonne qualité: couleurs vives, luminosité agressive et angles de visions bien meilleurs que sur les MB Unibody d'octobre 2008. Pour ma part la qualité se rapproche des 15". Des couleurs moins fidèles sans doute mais une qualité bien supérieur aux autres génération de 13".


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Juin 2009)

Alors, dans mon cas, c'est un *9C9E (Samsung)*, de qualité relativement moyenne... J'attendais vraiment mieux !

Bref, coup de fil à Apple, il repart chez eux, et un nouveau arrivera en espérant avoir quelque chose de plus sympa à ce niveau, mais c'est le principe de la loterie... 

Petite remarque en passant : le profil de base est vraiment désastreux : après une petite calibration (Spyder2Express, je n'avais que ça sous la main !) c'est tout de même mieux. :mouais:

Mais le modèle en expo à la Fnac près de chez moi est nettement plus « sympa », quoi qu'il en soit...


----------



## N3ox (23 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai reçu un premier MBP 13 avec dalle 9C9E, et dès le premier allumage, j'ai senti que quelque chose "clochait". J'étais habitué à l'ancien uMB, et avec ce nouveau modèle, mes yeux se fatiguaient beaucoup plus rapidement.

Après de minutieuseeeeesss observations, j'ai conclu que la dalle avait 3 défauts avec le profil de calibration original à 2.2 de gamma :
- le plus gênant selon moi : l'écran semblait scintiller, comme si le taux de rafraîchissement n'était pas le bon, et c'était vraisemblablement la cause de la fatigue oculaire;
- des couleurs plutôt correctes mais un blanc pas très blanc (un peu jaunâtre);
- un gammut pour le moins étrange. Censé être 60% plus large, les fonds d'écrans apple paraissaient avoir des problèmes de compression tant les dégradés étaient visibles...

J'ai rendu ce modèle et possède maintenant une dalle 9CBD. Il me semble que cette nouvelle fatigue encore très légèrement les yeux mais ça semble plutôt être du au bon contraste (l'effet de scintillement est là très léger). Les couleurs sont bonnes (le blanc aussi), et le gammut est cette fois normal, et je dirais même bon  (parce qu'il est quand même censé l'être !)

Bref, j'ai été pas mal déçu par le 9C9E, mais je peux dire sans trop de risque que je fais partie des utilisateurs les plus exigeants (pour ne pas dire maniaques ). Toutes les dalles du nouveau MBP sont certainement bonnes bien que certaines le soit plus que d'autres, et surtout meilleures que celles de l'uMB !


----------



## nicoplanet (23 Juin 2009)

J'attends moi aussi un nouveau modèle, qui avec un peu de chance aura une dalle autre que la Samsung.

Toutefois, si elle m'a plutôt déçue à l'ouverture du carton, une fois calibrée, l'histoire est tout autre, et elle se révèle assez plaisante...

Le nouveau arrive demain ou jeudi, je verrais bien ! :love:


----------



## N3ox (23 Juin 2009)

Si tu as une sonde de calibration et que tu reçois la dalle 9CBD, tu vas faire au moins un heureux


----------



## nicoplanet (24 Juin 2009)

:rateau:  

Attention néanmoins, la calibration est adapté à un écran, et peut ne pas convenir pour un autre, même si le modèle semble être le même (même référence, etc.)

Cela dit, je te ferai passer mon profil si tel est le cas !


----------



## mikatiger (24 Juin 2009)

Si t'as une 9CBD je veux bien essayer le profil calibré aussi


----------



## fredroy (24 Juin 2009)

Plus simple pour avoir son écran : Préférences systèmes >> Moniteurs >> couleur >> ouvrir profil

Idem , j'ai un 9CBD, si vous pouvez me passer un profil bien calibré


----------



## N3ox (24 Juin 2009)

Je retire le problème de gamut dont j'ai parlé plus haut pour la dalle 9C9E. Je ne me l'explique pas trop moi même, mais après de nouvelles comparaisons je me rend compte que la gamme de couleur est la même pour le 9C9E et le 9CBD.


----------



## surfman06 (24 Juin 2009)

Pour moi, c'est le 9CBD, pour une fois, je suis bien tombé apparemment , vu que pour le mb alu j'avais eu moins de chance.
Pour le profil, je verrai plus tard, j'y retourne, je dois mettre l'hdd 500 go 7200 trs Seagate, et je vous poste mes impressions après dans le fil dédié "quel hdd pour mbp" ou un truc du genre.

@+,


----------



## SulliX (25 Juin 2009)

Modèle 9C9E, mais je constate rien de particulier...

C'est surtout beaucoup mieux que mon PowerBook 12" :rateau:


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Juin 2009)

SulliX a dit:


> Modèle 9C9E, mais je constate rien de particulier...



Ouep, je crois que j'ai un peu psychoté finalement ! :rateau:

J'ai reçu un MacBook Pro 9CBD (LG/Phillips) aujourd'hui. J'ai déballé le Mac, et finalement, la seule différence vient du profile de base, plus flatteur sur le 9CBD que sur le 9C9E. En effet, une calibration plus loin, les 2 écrans sont identiques, en terme de luminosité, d'angle de vision et de réactivité. Bref, pas de quoi s'énerver... :love:

Par contre, cet écran explose clairement celui du MacBook blanc, sans discussion. 

Quelques photos, qui ne sont pas le meilleur moyen de voir quelque chose, je vous l'accorde...

Finalement, peu de différences entre ces 2 dalles :



 



Angles de vision identiques :





Sur la gauche, 9C9E et sur la droite 9CBD :



 



Les angles de vison horizontaux : à nouveau, vraiment identiques...



 




Et pour finir je me suis un peu amusé avec le mode vidéo du Leica, iMovie et YouTube... Quoiqu'il en soit, la conclusion est la même !


----------



## mikatiger (26 Juin 2009)

Donne-nous ton profil icc


----------



## N3ox (26 Juin 2009)

Et tu n'as pas remarqué de problème de scintillement, ou de blanc jaunâtre sur le 9C9E par rapport au 9CBD ?

PS : j'attends aussi impatiemment ton profil


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Juin 2009)

Alors, voilà un petit ZIP des familles pour le 9CBD... A l'intérieur, se trouvent les profils suivants :

- Spyder2PRO -> Gamma 1.8 -> point blanc : 6500K
- Spyder2PRO -> Gamma 1.8 -> point blanc : natif
- Spyder2PRO -> Gamma 2.2 -> point blanc : 6500K
- Spyder2PRO -> Gamma 2.2 -> point blanc : natif
- Spyder2express -> équivalent à la version PRO 2.2 6500K, mais fait avec le logiciel Express
- Un étalonnage Huey que j'ai récupéré sur le web, mais qui est vraiment trop bleu à mon goût !

Attention, laissez-vous le temps de vous habituer, notamment pour les profils 6500K, qui semblent trop rouges au premier abord... 
Ils ne le sont pas tant que ça en fait, à l'usage ! 

A vos coup de boules... :rateau:


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Juin 2009)

N3ox a dit:


> Et tu n'as pas remarqué de problème de scintillement, ou de blanc jaunâtre sur le 9C9E par rapport au 9CBD ?
> 
> PS : j'attends aussi impatiemment ton profil



Pas de problème de scintillement de mon côté. En revanche, les blancs "jaunâtres" viennent du profil de base "Ecran LCD" du MacBook Pro selon moi : c'est d'ailleurs ce qui rend le 9C9E plus dégueu' au premier coup d'oeil... :mouais:

Mais comme je l'ai dit, après calibration, tout rentre dans l'ordre !


----------



## N3ox (26 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour les profils !

Le 2.2 natif rend très bien chez moi, plus chaud que mon étalonnage SuperCal.

Finalement tu vas rendre lequel ?


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Juin 2009)

N3ox a dit:


> Finalement tu vas rendre lequel ?



Le 9C9E, mais non pas à cause de l'écran, mais du lecteur de DVD qui fait un bruit très ramollo, contrairement à l'autre, qui à un bruit nettement plus nerveux... C'est totalement subjectif, mais je le sens assez mal le superdrive du premier


----------



## N3ox (26 Juin 2009)

Compare aussi l'état de la batterie, on dirait qu'il y en a certaines mieux que d'autres !

CF : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/capacite-max-macbook-pro-13-a-268399.html


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Juin 2009)

J'ai répondu sur l'autre topic : 5580 mAh pour l'instant


----------



## Marcopsy (26 Juin 2009)

C'est une question bête, mais puisqu'il existe des dalles plus ou moins performantes, peut-on en demander une en particulier à Apple au moment de l'achat sur l'Apple Store ?

Deuxième question d'un ignorant : à quoi sert exactement une calibration de l'écran et pourquoi ne serait ce pas fait avant par Apple ?


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Juin 2009)

Ventabren a dit:


> C'est une question bête, mais puisqu'il existe des dalles plus ou moins performantes, peut-on en demander une en particulier à Apple au moment de l'achat sur l'Apple Store ?



Non impossible, ce ne sont que des fournisseurs d'Apple, et cette composante n'est _matérialisée_ par aucune différence dans la gamme des MacBook Pro pour Apple.

Cela dit, la différence de performance entre ces dalles (pour 3 d'entre-elles que j'ai pu tester...) et très très subtile, pour ne pas dire inexistante finalement. Bref, absolument pas de quoi s'inquiéter, à par satisfaire une certaine curiosité...



Ventabren a dit:


> Deuxième question d'un ignorant : à quoi sert exactement une calibration de l'écran et pourquoi ne serait ce pas fait avant par Apple ?



Quelques infos sur la colorimétrie par ICI, et sur les profils ICC ICI.

La calibration sert à rendre l'écran _"le plus fidèle"_ possible par rapport aux couleurs réelles de notre environnement. Le procédé demanderait à Apple de rajouter une étape important dans la chaîne de production des MacBook Pro, qui ne serait probablement pas rentable (côut de production, etc.). En effet, la calibration est utile à partir du moment ou l'on travail sur de la photo ou de la vidéo.

Quelques fabricants spécialisés et "haut de gamme" calibrent leurs écrans en usine avec des procédés très performant : c'est le cas de Eizo ou LaCie par exemple.

En espérant que ça réponde à tes questions.


----------



## Marcopsy (26 Juin 2009)

Oui ça clarifie pas mal. Sait-on pourquoi Apple ne demande pas un seul fournisseur de dalle ?


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Juin 2009)

Parce qu'il ne faut pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier... 

Et probablement aussi pour une question de coûts.


----------



## Marcopsy (26 Juin 2009)

Je vois... en rentre dans l'économie et pas dans la technique. J'abdique . Merci pour tes réponses en tout cas.


----------



## surfman06 (26 Juin 2009)

merci à toi pour les profils, je n'ai pu résisté, je les ai dl.


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Juin 2009)

surfman06 a dit:


> merci à toi pour les profils, je n'ai pu résisté, je les ai dl.



Ils sont-là pour ça


----------



## wild thing (26 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir , 9CBD pour ma part.

Et également merci pour les profils, je vais essayer dés ce soir.!!


----------



## surfman06 (26 Juin 2009)

Bravo, le profil a tout changé, j'utilise ce profil "huey ....", rien à dire,c'est le jour et la nuit je trouve. A tel point que je n'ai pas essayé les autres, pour le moment, j'ai trop de chose à faire, une fois calmé, je les testerai car s'ils sont tous de cette acabit, chapeau.

Merci, nicoplanet. (désolé de me répéter, mais ça vaut vraiment ses remerciements) :love:


----------



## fredroy (26 Juin 2009)

Le Spyder2Pro Gamma 2.2 - Natif est parfait chez moi


----------



## nicoplanet (27 Juin 2009)

surfman06 a dit:


> Bravo, le profil a tout changé, j'utilise ce profil "huey ....", rien à dire,c'est le jour et la nuit je trouve. A tel point que je n'ai pas essayé les autres, pour le moment, j'ai trop de chose à faire, une fois calmé, je les testerai car s'ils sont tous de cette acabit, chapeau.
> 
> Merci, nicoplanet. (désolé de me répéter, mais ça vaut vraiment ses remerciements) :love:



Merci  

Les coup de boules à facette pleuvent ce soir !  :rateau:


----------



## wild thing (27 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, question bête mais comment on fait pour installer un nouveau profil?
Merci d'avance


----------



## mikatiger (27 Juin 2009)

Tu places le fichier .icc dans le dossier Système\Bibliothèque\ColorSync\Profiles. 
Puis, pour qu'ils apparaissent dans les préférences systèmes tu décoches la case "Afficher uniquement..."

Et vwala


----------



## wild thing (27 Juin 2009)

Merci!!
Je vais essayer de ce pas.


----------



## david2326 (29 Juin 2009)

Petit up pour demander si les profils des dalles Samsung sont diffusable comme cela l'a été pour la serie LG/Philips?

D'avance merci


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Juin 2009)

david2326 a dit:


> Petit up pour demander si les profils des dalles Samsung sont diffusable comme cela l'a été pour la serie LG/Philips?
> 
> D'avance merci



Pas de mon côté malheureusement... Le MacBook Pro dalle Samsung est reparti chez Apple avec ses profils :rose:


----------



## charlex (30 Juin 2009)

9CBD pour moi aussi.
Merci beaucoup pour les profils! Le Huey semble vraiment pas mal, bien qu'un poil bleu, mais je prend le temps de m'habituer


----------



## david2326 (1 Juillet 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Pas de mon côté malheureusement... Le MacBook Pro dalle Samsung est reparti chez Apple avec ses profils :rose:



Damned.

Merci quand meme.

Enfin, je dis ca, mais j'ai un 9CBD


----------



## masosme (7 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai reçu hier mon MacBook Pro 13" avec une dalle 9CBD de très bonne qualité !


----------



## ritchi92 (8 Juillet 2009)

Pour moi c'est un 9C9E... je viens d'utiliser le profil, merci nicoplanet ! Bon j'avoue c'est le choc des couleurs, un effet beaucoup plus bleu mais au fil des jours ça devrait le faire.

Merci également à mon ami mikatiger pour avoir expliqué la démarche à suivre pour installer le profil ;-)


----------



## Super Marmotte (8 Juillet 2009)

ritchi92 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est un 9C9E... je viens d'utiliser le profil, merci nicoplanet ! Bon j'avoue c'est le choc des couleurs, un effet beaucoup plus bleu mais au fil des jours ça devrait le faire.
> 
> Merci également à mon ami mikatiger pour avoir expliqué la démarche à suivre pour installer le profil ;-)



Les profils que nicoplanet a mis en ligne sont pour la dalle 9CBD et non 9C9E, à mon avis ça donne rien de bon si tu les utilises.


----------



## ritchi92 (8 Juillet 2009)

Super Marmotte a dit:


> Les profils que nicoplanet a mis en ligne sont pour la dalle 9CBD et non 9C9E, à mon avis ça donne rien de bon si tu les utilises.


 

Ah oui lol !! Faut que je me couche plus tôt, je fais que des conneries le soir


----------



## mikatiger (8 Juillet 2009)

Ton ami te dit de les essayer quand même, après tout l'important c'est que ça te plaise 
Essaye-les, regarde comment ça donne, compare un peu quoi


----------



## ritchi92 (8 Juillet 2009)

Sincérement mikatiger je vais le garder en plus ! 
J'ai le sentiment avec que mon dock a une meilleure définition... alors c'est adopté !


----------



## vincentn (8 Juillet 2009)

J'ai trouvé un profil pour la dalle 9C9E (j'ai cette dalle sur mon MacBook Pro) dans les forums de MacRumors, en 1.8 et 2.2.

Vraiment pas mal, en tous cas largement mieux que le profil d'origine

Bon, il faut que je retrouve le lien maintenant


----------



## pomme85 (9 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai reçu mon MBP aujourd'hui et j'ai une dalle 9CBD. Tout de suite j'ai trouvé les couleurs beaucoup trop lumineuses. A côté, mon MacBook blanc était beaucoup plus agréable à regarder. J'ai téléchargé les profils et j'utilise le Gamma 2.2 Natif qui à l'air de convenir... 

Mais comment peux-ton savoir si c'est pas la dalle qui a un problème ? parce-que avoir une dalle avoir des couleurs comme ça quand on achète neuf, ça fait peur, c'était vraiment désagréable...


----------



## Jeromac (11 Juillet 2009)

J'ai une 9CC2, apparemment une AU Optronics.

Pour avoir eu l'occasion de tester une 9CBD, je trouve cette dernière plus lumineuse et plus contrasté. 

Les angles de visions semblent être meilleurs pour la dernière, mais c'est peut être qu'une impression.

La 9CC2 reste néanmoins nettement supérieur à la 9C89 qui équipait le premier MacBook Unibody.


----------



## Naito (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai recu mon MacBook pro avant hier et je trouver effectivement l'écran de bonne facture (9CBD) mais trés ... terne. Depuis l'installation du profil 2.2 natif, mes yeux se sentent beaucoup mieux et je dois avouer que se profil est trés bien calibré il est vraiment de qualité je redécouvre mon écran. je tenais a vous remercier pour les profils poster cela m'as beaucoup servi. Par contre le profil Huey me parais trop bleu, donc je l'ai laisser de coté ^^.

Cordialement


----------



## vincentn (12 Juillet 2009)

Pour ceux qui ont un 9C9E

Voici les profils trouvés sur le forum de MacRumors (Gamma 1.8 et 2.2):

Profils 9C9E

Perso, j'utilise le Gamma 2.2, bien meilleur que le profil de base.

Je pourrais maintenant reprocher à cette dalle des angles de vision pas exceptionnels, mais largement suffisant pour mon utilisation.

Je poursuis mes tests


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Juillet 2009)

Allez, hop ! Vu les précédents remerciements, voici de nouveaux profils *ColorEye Pro*, cette fois-ci. :rateau:
Ils sont meilleurs que ce que propose le logiciel Spyder2PRO d'origine : _il n'y a pas photo_ de mon côté. 

La caractérisation est faite avec une sonde Spyder2, sur un écran 9CBD : attention,* ne l'utilisez pas sur d'autre modèle de dalle*... Ca sera moche ! 

Il y a 2 x 3 profils, en 1.8, 2.2 et L* (gamma étendu apparemment, mais je ne sais pas très bien à quoi cela correspond).

La première série de 3 en *point blanc 6500K*, et l'autre série en *point blanc mesuré* (donc encore plus dépendant d'un écran spécifique...) : à mon avis les versions 6500K sont plus "universelles", même si les profils sont quoiqu'il arrive spécifique d'un écran, à un moment donnée... 

Les profils !

Bons tests et ...envoyez les coups de boules lol !


----------



## charlex (12 Juillet 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Allez, hop ! Vu les précédents remerciements, voici de nouveaux profils *ColorEye Pro*, cette fois-ci. :rateau:
> Ils sont meilleurs que ce que propose le logiciel Spyder2PRO d'origine : _il n'y a pas photo_ de mon côté.
> 
> La caractérisation est faite avec une sonde Spyder2, sur un écran 9CBD : attention,* ne l'utilisez pas sur d'autre modèle de dalle*... Ca sera moche !
> ...



Ah ben c'est cool ça! 
Mais euh.. Il est où le lien?


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Juillet 2009)

charlex a dit:


> Ah ben c'est cool ça!
> Mais euh.. Il est où le lien?



Je viens de le rajouter ! MacGé ne permet pas des pièces jointes de plus de 98Ko en ZIP :mouais:


----------



## charlex (12 Juillet 2009)

Bon et bien, merci encore! Le 6500k en 2.2 est parfait chez moi, un poil plus chaud que le Spyder 2.2 en natif, juste ce qu'il fallait!

Merci! 

edit: par contre, les gamma L, c'est très peu convaincant de mon côté..


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Juillet 2009)

charlex a dit:


> edit: par contre, les gamma L, c'est très peu convaincant de mon côté..



Si tu travailles sur de la photo, essaie tout de même : tu verras que l'aspect est légèrement plus terne et moins chatoyant, mais tu as des détails dans les zones sombres très marqués ! 

Bref, à voir à l'usage, même si c'est vrai que sur ces écrans de MacBook Pro, le gamma 2.2 rend "bien". :love:


----------



## charlex (12 Juillet 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Si tu travailles sur de la photo, essaie tout de même : tu verras que l'aspect est légèrement plus terne et moins chatoyant, mais tu as des détails dans les zones sombres très marqués !
> 
> Bref, à voir à l'usage, même si c'est vrai que sur ces écrans de MacBook Pro, le gamma 2.2 rend "bien". :love:



Oui je travaille beaucoup sur la photo (http://charlex.deviantart.com), mais là je vois surtout le rendu des photos que j'avais retouchées sur mon MB blanc. Après oui j'imagine que pour les zones sombres ça doit être pas mal. Je verrai pour mes prochaines retouches


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Juillet 2009)

charlex a dit:


> Oui je travaille beaucoup sur la photo (http://charlex.deviantart.com)



Sympa tes clichés


----------



## charlex (13 Juillet 2009)

Merci bien!  

Je compte me trouver un bon 24/26" dans quelque temps, parce qu'actuellement, j'ai un 22" Philips qui ne me satisfait pas du tout, donc je reste sur le MB, mais retoucher sur 13" c'est pas la joie non plus 
Je pensais me tourner vers le Led Cinema Display, mais c'est vraiment hors de prix par rapport au marché actuel. :mouais:
Un petit Samsung SynMaster me semble approprié suite à divers tests que j'ai pu consulter, et pour un quart du prix du Led CD...

(bref, j'arrête là ma tranche de vie.. )


----------



## Naito (14 Juillet 2009)

Effectivement ColorEyes Pro 6500K - Gamma 2.2 rend super bien sur mon écran un ti bijoux ce profil ^^.  encore merci


----------



## nicoplanet (14 Juillet 2009)

Naito a dit:


> Effectivement ColorEyes Pro 6500K - Gamma 2.2 rend super bien sur mon écran un ti bijoux ce profil ^^.  encore merci


----------



## kArsk (15 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour les profils, pour ma part c'est le Coloreyes pro mesuré - gamma 1.8, même si je trouve toujours les bleu un peu trop violet . Je vais essayé de corriger ca.


----------



## Ishiro (22 Juillet 2009)

Hello,

J'avais auparavant un MB Unibody 13" late 2008, avec une dalle 9C89, dont les couleurs ne me convenait pas et que j'ai revendu dernièrement.

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP 13" avec une dalle 9C9E... Mauvaise pioche : vu les avis sur cette dalle, c'était celle qui je craignais d'avoir. Déçu au premier abord, je me suis dit que j'allais demander un échange. Sentiment renforcé lorsque j'ai testé deux profils pour cette dalle provenant de MacRumors dont le lien a été posté ici même quelques messages auparavant...

J'ai peut-être été un peu rapide sur mon jugement. Les profils trouvés sur MacRumors n'ont finalement pas l'air d'être prévu pour la 9C9E.

J'ai ensuite effectué un calibrage très rapide en mode expert, et il s'avère que la 9C9E est bien meilleure que la 9C89 de mon ancien MB. Je reçois une sonde Spyder 3 Pro demain, on verra si j'obtiens un résultat encore plus probant. Je posterai sûrement un profil demain ici même, s'il y a des intéressés.

En attendant, je me demande pourquoi cette dalle est autant critiquée... Y aurait-il un défaut dont je ne me suis pas encore rendu compte ?


Couleurs délavées : Le calibrage de l'écran semble résoudre le problème
Effet de mura : A quel niveau ? Je ne m'en suis pas encore rendu compte...
Raies lumineuses sur les cotes : Je ne remarque rien non plus (?)...

Alors que penser des problèmes de mura et autres raies lumineuses ? Serais-je bigleux ? Y a t-il des moyens pour mettre ces défauts en évidence ?

Je demande cela car je ne voudrais pas me rendre compte de ce genre de défauts dans les semaines à venir... Si je dois procéder à un échange, je souhaiterais le faire immédiatement. Mais en l'état (une fois la dalle calibrée), la 9C9E me semble plutôt bonne. En tout cas, elle ne mérite pas la mauvaise pub qu'on lui fait.


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Juillet 2009)

Ishiro a dit:


> En attendant, je me demande pourquoi cette dalle est autant critiquée... Y aurait-il un défaut dont je ne me suis pas encore rendu compte ?
> 
> 
> Couleurs délavées : Le calibrage de l'écran semble résoudre le problème
> ...



Non, il n'y a aucune différence notable entre les différentes dalles. En revanche, les *profils par défaut* sont variables : en l'occurrence, le profil par défaut rend très mal sur la dalle 9C9E, d'où la "rumeur".

J'ai pu tester 3 modèles de dalle simultanément : une fois calibrés, c'est SENSIBLEMENT la même chose !!! Aucun souci, donc, cette mauvaise réputation est partie de MacRumors, à partir d'écrans non "caractérisés"... 

Bref, ne t'attarde pas sur ces rumeurs, et profite de ton beau MacBook Pro !


----------



## Ishiro (22 Juillet 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Non, il n'y a aucune différence notable entre les différentes dalles. En revanche, les *profils par défaut* sont variables : en l'occurrence, le profil par défaut rend très mal sur la dalle 9C9E, d'où la "rumeur".
> 
> J'ai pu tester 3 modèles de dalle simultanément : une fois calibrés, c'est SENSIBLEMENT la même chose !!! Aucun souci, donc, cette mauvaise réputation est partie de MacRumors, à partir d'écrans non "caractérisés"...
> 
> Bref, ne t'attarde pas sur ces rumeurs, et profite de ton beau MacBook Pro !



Merci pour cette précision ! Je vais commencer par calibrer la batterie à défaut de calibrer l'écran. 

Une dernière question nicoplanet : Sur tes photos, on dirait que les reflets dûs à la dalle brillante sont plus prononcés sur la 9C9E que sur l'autre dalle... Est-ce un effet de la photo ou est-ce le cas en vrai ?

Merci !


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Juillet 2009)

Ishiro a dit:


> Une dernière question nicoplanet : Sur tes photos, on dirait que les reflets dûs à la dalle brillante sont plus prononcés sur la 9C9E que sur l'autre dalle... Est-ce un effet de la photo ou est-ce le cas en vrai ?
> 
> Merci !



C'est 100% dû à la photo ! La vitre est exactement la même entre les deux :rateau:


----------



## karlouche (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous ,

J'ai aussi une dalle 9C9E.
J'ai essayé les profils donné dans la discussion est je les trouve un peu trop bleu.
Le profil adobe 1998 est déja un peux mieux que le profil de base...
Ishiro je serais bien interessé par un de tes profils quand tu auras ta sonde.
Pourras tu les poster?
Merci!


----------



## Ishiro (24 Juillet 2009)

Salut karlouche,

En effet, les profils donnés dans le topic paraissent trop bleu chez moi aussi.

J'ai reçu ma sonde. Dans l'archive ci-jointe il y a 3 profils :

*9C9E Display Spyder3 Pro 2.2.icc :* Calibrage à partir de la sonde (gamma 2.2)
*Écran 9C9E étalonné Gamma 1.8.icc :* Calibrage manuel avec gamma 1.8 
*Écran 9C9E étalonné.icc :* Calibrage manuel avec gamma 2.2

Ces profils sont adaptés à ma dalle, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne sur d'autres dalles 9C9E... Le profil de la Spyder3 Pro est assez chaud par rapport aux 2 autres. Le profil obtenu manuellement avec un gamma 2.2 est peut être trop contrasté et trop froid, celui avec le gamma à 1.8 offre un bon compromis.

A voir selon les goûts... Pour ma part, je fais confiance à ma sonde et j'utilise celui de la Spyder 3 Pro.


----------



## karlouche (25 Juillet 2009)

Merci Ishiro !

Bon j'ai essayé les profils et celui fait avec ta sonde me convient bien, peut être un peu jaune mais c'est plus chaud et moins agressif pour les yeux.

en tout cas merci c'est bien mieux qu'avant


----------



## Grobaouche (27 Juillet 2009)

Hello les enfants !

J'ai une 9C9E.

J'ai trouvé ce profil sur macrumors fait par un forumer les gens en avaient l'air content alors j'ai testé.

Il me semble sympa, bcp plus contrasté que celui de base, z'en pensez quoi ?

Il ressemble un peu au Gamma 1.8 de Ishiro, après chacun doit adapter selon ses yeux, parce que on ne voit pas tous pareil.


----------



## matou4 (28 Juillet 2009)

Holla, j'ai reçu mon mac, je suis trop content, c'est le TOP, un monde par rapport à pc, tout est propre, fini ... pouarfff !
Donc sinon, moi ma dalle est une : 9CC2 fabricant 0610 ... Et, l'image est magnifique ! Voila, ... 

PS : Macbook Pro 13,3'' Juin 2009


----------



## humraaz (29 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir, la dalle de mon macbook pro 13 est 9CA0, apparemment je suis le premier à l'avoir ici. Je ne constate aucun problème pour l'instant.


----------



## adrenergique (30 Juillet 2009)

J'ai reçu mon MBP aujourd'hui avec une dalle 9CC2: elle est vraiment top par rapport à ce que j'ai pu avoir avant sur mon MBA ou mes MBP


----------



## Grobaouche (30 Juillet 2009)

De toute façon comme on a pu le constater toutes les dalles se valent en gros, après tout est question de réglages.

mais du point de vue des caractéristiques pures, elles sont vraiment top, que ce soit par rapport aux macbook blanc et même par rapport aux mb Unibody !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Slt,

J'ai une dalle 9CBD (LG/Phillips)... ouf 

Merci pour les profils nicoplanet.

A+


----------



## adrenergique (6 Août 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> J'ai une dalle 9CBD (LG/Phillips)... ouf
> 
> ...



Pourquoi "ouf"?

Elles sont toutes pas mal en fin de comptes ces dalles, voir équivalentes complètement une fois bien étalonnées. 

Parano, quand tu nous tiens :rateau:


----------



## neoantho (10 Août 2009)

Salut à tous, connaissez vous des profils à tester pour une dalle 9C9F?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

bonjour

je viens tout juste de recevoir mon MBP 13

j'ai verifie, j'ai une dalle 9CA0 Chi Mei

peut on dire que c'est une bonne dalle ?


----------



## Grobaouche (12 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je viens tout juste de recevoir mon MBP 13
> 
> ...



TOUTES les dalles sont très bonnes, il faut juste bien la calibrer.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

ok merci

enfin par rapport aux commentaires, couleurs ternes etc..

je voulais juste savoir si cette dalle se trouvait dans la "bonne categorie" de dalles


----------



## Grobaouche (12 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ok merci
> 
> enfin par rapport aux commentaires, couleurs ternes etc..
> 
> je voulais juste savoir si cette dalle se trouvait dans la "bonne categorie" de dalles



Heu... au risque de me répéter... Il n'y a pas de "bonne" ou "mauvaise catégorie" de dalle, elles sont toute équivalentes, il faut juste avoir le bon profil de calibration.

Donc soit tu le fait toi même soit t'en chopes un sur le net.


----------



## kelFAI (12 Août 2009)

moi aussi dalle 9Ca0 très satisfait ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

oui enfin, pour avoir eu plusieurs ecrans, je peux qd meme dire que certaines dalles sont meilleures ou pires que d'autres

j'avais eu un samsung 206BW, entre une dalle S et une autre, y a des ecarts

sinon, on se poserait pas de question et ce topic n'aurait pas lieu d'etre

y a des profils existants pour les Chi Mei ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

s'il y a des adresses sur le net pour les profils pour 9Ca0 je suis preneur

merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

c'est chiant, j'ai beau essayer de calibrer l'ecran, les couleurs sont vraiment bizarres

comme je viens de le recevoir je me demande si je vais pas demander un echange standard a apple...


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (17 Août 2009)

Le Samsung pour ma part...
La bonne nouvelle c'est que rien ne me choquait mais je vais tenter de le recalibrer quand meme pour voir si c'est plus beau


----------



## Gavroche1973 (18 Août 2009)

Les possesseurs d'un MBP 13 pouces peuvent-ils indiquer si sur le test dans le lien ci-dessous, ils perçoivent une ligne verticale sur le droite à environ 25% du bord ? (cette "ligne" étant plus visible lorsque l'on regarde l'écran par le haut).`

http://www.baytzim.com/blog/2009/jul/14/apple_and_their_colorful_lies-197/

Dans l'affirmative, cela confirme bien qu'il s'agirait de dalles TN de type 6-bit de codage par canal R-V-B ... c'est à dire qui n'est réellement capable que d'afficher 262.144 couleurs différentes, les autres (pour arriver au "support de millions de couleurs") étant obtenue par dithering :-(

Cela explique les mauvais dégradés dans certains cas de figure...

PS : je n'ai pas ce problème de ligne sur mon écran DELL 2405FPW avec une dalle PVA de 20ms qui est une dalle réellement 8-bit par canal, soit 16.777.216 couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

je recois un 2e MBP13 ce matin, je pourrais comparer les qualites de dalle si cette derniere est differente de la premiere


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

bon, sur le nouveau MBP13 que je viens de recevoir, il n'y a plus de neon en haut de l'ecran

la dalle est une 9CBE

j'ai mis le gamma en 2.2

ca me semble bien

mieux que la Chi Mei en tout cas


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Août 2009)

Gavroche1973 a dit:


> Les possesseurs d'un MBP 13 pouces peuvent-ils indiquer si sur le test dans le lien ci-dessous, ils perçoivent une ligne verticale sur le droite à environ 25% du bord ? (cette "ligne" étant plus visible lorsque l'on regarde l'écran par le haut).`
> http://www.baytzim.com/blog/2009/jul/14/apple_and_their_colorful_lies-197/


sur le MacBook Blanc, c'est plutôt quand on regarde par dessous que ça se voit le mieux, par dessus, ça devient carrément blanc...:rateau:

je ne pense pas qu'il y a pire que cet écran de MacBook, même sur les PC bas de gamme...


----------



## Gavroche1973 (19 Août 2009)

Effectivement, il n'y a pas pire que les écrans des macbooks blancs (du moins ceux datant de 2007-2008... je ne sais pas pour la dernière révision à ce jour).

Perso, j'ai une dalle 9C9E (Samsung) sur mon MBP 13 ... et je n'ai pas grand chose à redire par rapport à mon MB Air. C'est un cran au-dessus qui est assez en dessous, essentiellement en ce qui concerne la balance des blancs native qui était de l'ordre de 5300° K soit assez chaud (mais plutôt dans le jaune hélas).

Si je remets la main sur ma sonde eye-one de Gretag, je vais tenter de calibrer ... mais j'ai lu sur le Web que cette sonde n'était pas très à l'aise avec les rétro-éclairage LED... ce que des tentatives passées sur mon MB Air semble confirmer (a posteriori) où les corrections étaient telles (lorsque je voulais changer la T° du blanc au moyen du profil) que cela en était atroce ... Au final, je devais conserver la T° native de l'écran pour ne pas virer anormalement dans le bleu ou le vert.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

j'ai mon nouveau MBP depuis hier

et il faut dire que je suis plutot content de la dalle 9C9E

y a forcement mieux mais elle est deja nettement mieux que celle du MBP que j'ai renvoye


----------



## Grobaouche (19 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> Hello les enfants !
> 
> J'ai une 9C9E.
> 
> ...



Pour Gavroche et painauchocolat


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> Pour Gavroche et painauchocolat



merci

je crois que les profils ne sont generiques et adaptables a tous les ecrans meme s'ils ont la meme dalle...

j'ai en effet telecharge ce profil et ca me donne un ecran bleuté

je reste donc sur mon profil actuel (profil standard passé en gamma 2.2)


----------



## Grobaouche (19 Août 2009)

ça te donne l'impression de bleuté aussi parce que le profil de base de la 9C9E est jaune.

Prends le temps de t'y habituer et tu verra qu'il ets vraiment sympa.

Ishiro avait posté d'autres profil, page 4, essaye les également


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

ah quand je dis bleuté, certains ecrans ou photos sont mauves carrement, je vais tester certains profils postes mais cela dit, il faudrait que je prenne le temps de calibrer par moi cet ecran

ou du moins essayer...

en tout cas, d'origine, la dalle semble mieux que la Chi Mei recu précédemment


----------



## Gavroche1973 (19 Août 2009)

Wooouaw la vache !

Ai testé les différents profils pour la 9C9E...

Profil de base, cela me paraissait meilleur que le profil de base de mon MB Air...

Maintenant, je vois effectivement que c'est pas bon du tout...

(j'ai pas encore fait une comparaison côte à côte à avec mon DELL 2405FPW calibré qui se trouve à mon domicile)

Dans tous les profils, celui qui me semble le meilleur est celui de Ishiro réalisé avec sa sonde spyder.

Le contraste est saisissant... à commencer par le contraste précisément... le noir devient noir, pas gris foncé comme avec le profil de base... et, mais c'est exactement la même chose mais dit autrement, il n'y a plus ce "voile clair" sur l'écran...

La T° du blanc me convient aussi nettement plus que les autres profils de Ishiro, réalisés manuellement si j'ai bien compris...

Ishiro peut-il me dire s'il a demandé à son logiciel d'étalonnage de modifier la T° du blanc et sinon quel est le résultat mesuré lors de l'étalonnage ?

Merci à lui...

Je vais faire mes tests de mon côté (si je retrouve cette satanée sonde gretag) et vous tiendrai informé...

PS : par contre... il faut s'y faire à cette satanée vitre devant l'écran... dès que le regard n'est pas fixé sur la dalle, on ne voit que les reflets... dans mon bureau, je suis face à une large fenêtre (occultée par un store clair) et les murs environnent sont eux aussi clair (jaune paille)... quand il y a du soleil à l'extérieur, je chante "miroir... mon beau miroir..." ... Vais-je devoir envisager de repeindre les murs dans une teinte foncée ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

je vais tester ce profil

edit:

pas mal, le contraste est bcp plus fort que normal

le ton est plus chaud aussi

je vais laisser ce profil et voir par rapport a des videos et a des photos numeriques pour voir si ca denature les couleurs ou pas

edit2: mon profil 2.2 est un peu trop jaune et pale, le profil ishiro est un poil trop bleu et trop rouge

il faudrait que je trouve un juste milieu

peut on remodifier un profil enregistre ?


----------



## Gavroche1973 (19 Août 2009)

Voili, voilà...

J'ai remis la main sur ma sonde gretag eye-one...

Etalonnage simple d'un écran de portable... et voici le profil qu'il m'a sorti... pour une dalle samsung 9C9E

Selon la mesure de la sonde, la T° du blanc est de 5400° K soit, selon les normes admises, la T° du blanc à la lumière du jour sous le soleil...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Gavroche1973 a dit:


> Voili, voilà...
> 
> J'ai remis la main sur ma sonde gretag eye-one...
> 
> ...




c'est pour 9C9E?


----------



## Gavroche1973 (19 Août 2009)

Me revoici... avec les résultats et la conclusion de tous mes tests.

Pour rappel, mon portable est un MacBook Pro 13 pouces avec une dalle référencée 9C9E, soit la dalle de marque samsung.

Je possède une sonde pour le calibrage colorimétrique des écrans de  marque Gretag MacBeth eye-one V1 (Gretag est devenu X-rite pour les connaisseurs).

J'ai d'abord étalonné l'écran du portable en mode "easy" c'est à dire que le logiciel n'essaie pas de "toucher" à la température du point blanc.

Sur un portable, il n'est en effet pas possible de modifier la balance des blancs de façon hardware sur l'écran ; sur un écran de bureau, il est possible de définir la température du point blanc soit au moyen de pré-réglages (5000k, 5500k, 6500k, etc...) soit en réglant de manière distincte la dominante R(ouge), B(leu) ou V(erte) de l'écran (pas toujours disponible sur tous les écrans).

Le résultat de ce calibrage de l'écran est le fichier MPB13_9C9E_5400k_g22_286cd.icc (dans l'archive ci-dessous).

En fin de processus, le logiciel m'a renseigné que le point blanc natif de mon écran est à 5400K (soit assez proche de la lumière de jour sous le soleil qui est, si je ne me trompe, de 5500K... ce qui est plus proche du blanc normé froid D50 (ou 5000K) que du point blanc normé froid D65 (ou 6500K) lequel peut donner l'impression d'une teinte bleue).

(Encore que la vision humaine s'habitue assez vite à cette T° du blanc et ne  voit plus la différence que par contraste immédiat avec un affichage dans une couleur dite plus chaude... Personnellement, je préfère un point blanc plus chaud... au début, et par contraste immédiat au profil couleur Adobe RGB, on a l'impression que c'est "jaune"... mais on s'y habitue très vite et c'est plus reposant pour l'oeil à la longue).

J'ai ensuite tenté de calibrer l'écran en mode "advanced" c'est à dire que je définis, avant le calibrage proprement dit, le point blanc souhaité (5500, 6000, 6500 etc...).

Le phénomène étrange à ce stade est que dès que l'on sélectionne, dans le software, un chiffre cible, l'affichage change radicalement et souvent de manière totalement délirante, un peu comme si le logiciel tentait une correction à l'aveugle pour donner une idée à l'utilisateur.

Mais si lorsque je sélectionnais successivement les différentes chiffres possibles, en revenant sur le "point blanc naturel" (que j'imagine être le calibrage usine de l'écran sans profil appliqué), l'aperçu du rendu variait et finissait par être plus conforme à la réalité.

Etrange, étrange... (Je précise que la sonde n'est pas utilisée à ce stade.)

Quoi qu'il en soit, les résultats que j'ai ainsi obtenus sont inutilisables. En effet, s'ils semblaient "normaux" au premier usage, ce n'était plus le cas après avoir activé un autre profil puis en revenant dessus...

Dans l'archive ci-dessous figure donc également un profil MBP13_9C9E_5500K_g22_203cd.icc obtenus en choisissant avant calibrage le chiffre de 5500K comme cible pour la T° du point blanc.

Logiquement, il ne devrait pas y avoir grande différence avec l'autre profil où je n'ai pas indiqué de valeur cible pour la T° point blanc (et que la sonde a mesuré à 5400K)... 

Et bien que nenni (comme on dit par chez moi), le profil (à sa seconde activation) rendait l'affichage magenta... tandis que le profil avec le point blanc natif est "stable"...

Conclusion : il ne semble pas possible de modifier le point blanc d'un portable au travers d'un profil ICC, c'est à dire de manière logiciel, lorsque l'on calibre l'écran avec un sonde... ou alors, ce n'est pas possible avec ma sonde et le logiciel fourni avec.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

ton nouveau profil 5400k donne un meilleur resultat chez moi que le profil calibre par sonde par ishiro 

merci beaucoup

le sien etait un poil trop chaud pour moi

et le mien 2.2 en natif etait un poil trop froid

ce profil est celui qui se rapproche le plus d'une dalle parfaitement calibree pour moi pour l'instant


----------



## Gavroche1973 (20 Août 2009)

Content d'avoir pu te satisfaire....


----------



## fidjick (22 Août 2009)

Salut à tous, cela fait maintenant 3 jours que j'ai switché et je peux vous dire que je suis très content de mon macbook pro 13".

J'ai une dalle 9CBD, et avec les profils données dans les précédentes pages cela change des couleurs fausses de mon dell XPS 1710 ^_^

Je suis en ce moment sur le profil color eyes pro mesuré L* car c'est celui qui me donne une meilleure impression.
Donc merci pour ces différents profils


----------



## nicoplanet (25 Août 2009)

Salut à tous,

Une petite info au passage : suite à un changement du bloc écran (dalle + capot + vitre) pour cause de contamination :rateau:, j'ai reçu à la place un écran 9CC2, qui semble être le modèle AU Optronics, tout à fait excellent ;-)

Je vais faire des profils pour ce modèle, si certains sont intéressés, faite signe !


----------



## jonath29 (25 Août 2009)

Il me semble avoir aussi une 9CC2 je suis trés interessé si tu fais des profils, car j'en ai pas trouvé sur le net!!!!

Moi aussi je suis trés satisfait de cette dalle!!


----------



## adrenergique (26 Août 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Une petite info au passage : suite à un changement du bloc écran (dalle + capot + vitre) pour cause de contamination :rateau:, j'ai reçu à la place un écran 9CC2, qui semble être le modèle AU Optronics, tout à fait excellent ;-)
> 
> Je vais faire des profils pour ce modèle, si certains sont intéressés, faite signe !




signe 

Plus sérieusement, je suis intéressé oui. Je confirme que cette dale est vraiment bonne!


----------



## nicoplanet (26 Août 2009)

Pour les heureux possesseurs d'écran *AU Optronics (9CC2)*, voici des profils  ColorEyes Display Pro : la caractérisation est faite avec une sonde Spyder2, sur un écran 9CC2. Comme toujours, ne l'utilisez pas sur d'autre modèle de dalle...

Les profils sont :
- soit à 6500K
- soit adaptée au point blanc natif de ma dalle.

Pour chaque température, il y a 3 profils en gamma 1.8, 2.2 et L* (gamma étendu), pour un total de 2x3 profils donc.

Les profils !

Sinon, détail amusant : cette dalle, critiquée pour être un peu moins lumineuse sur les forums US  (Macrumors), et en fait plus lumineuse que ma précédente dalle 9CBD (LG/Phillips) !


----------



## adrenergique (26 Août 2009)

merci!


----------



## crea (26 Août 2009)

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP j'ai une dalle samsung, pas de problème particulier, je trouve juste la luminosité pas top.... mais pas de quoi le renvoyer.


----------



## malcbo (26 Août 2009)

9CC2 également
MBP 13 commandé le 28/07 et livré le 03/08


----------



## jonath29 (28 Août 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Pour les heureux possesseurs d'écran *AU Optronics (9CC2)*, voici des profils  ColorEyes Display Pro : la caractérisation est faite avec une sonde Spyder2, sur un écran 9CC2. Comme toujours, ne l'utilisez pas sur d'autre modèle de dalle...
> 
> Les profils sont :
> - soit à 6500K
> ...



je voulais savoir c'est lequel le meilleur profil parmis ceux que tu proposes??


----------



## wild thing (28 Août 2009)

jonath29 a dit:


> je voulais savoir c'est lequel le meilleur profil parmis ceux que tu proposes??


Alors ça, les goûts et les couleurs! Chacun voit midi à sa porte.
Perso moi j'aime bien quand c'est très lumineux !
Mais essaie les tous et choisi celui qui te semble donner le meilleur rendu pour toi!


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Août 2009)

+1


----------



## esales (30 Août 2009)

Merci infiniment pour ces profils qui vont comme un gant sur mon nouveau MBPro 13' (9C9E).
Manuellement, j'avais déjà obtenu un résultat convenable, mais avec le profil Spyder, j'ai un écran avec un rendu qui me convient.

Merci encore



Ishiro a dit:


> ...
> 
> J'ai reçu ma sonde. Dans l'archive ci-jointe il y a 3 profils :
> 
> ...


----------



## adrenergique (31 Août 2009)

Les profils sont pas mal nicoplanet, merci!

J'utilise le 6500K G2.2. qui me satisfait bien. Je trouve que le mesuré a, sur ma dalle, une composante verte un peu prédominante. 

En tous cas, merci beaucoup!


----------



## adrenergique (1 Septembre 2009)

Hello!

Depuis l'installation de SL, impossible de retrouver le type de ma dalle!

Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, c'est que dans les pref système, il est répertorié comme "moniteur inconnu".

Quelqu'un aurait une solution?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

nico, j'ai vu que tu avais poste a propos du changement de luminosite au passage de SL

as tu reutilise tes profils calibres par la suite ?

j'ai remis le profil calibre par gavroche, aucun souci


----------



## nicoplanet (3 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> nico, j'ai vu que tu avais poste a propos du changement de luminosite au passage de SL
> 
> as tu reutilise tes profils calibres par la suite ?
> 
> j'ai remis le profil calibre par gavroche, aucun souci



Oui, j'ai utilisé des profils calibrés, mais le problème reste le même... Je suis presque sûr que c'est lié au système : j'ai remis Leopard, et même en gamma 2.2 (je n'utilise que ça), la plage de réglages est différente.

Pour info, avec Snow Leopard, sur le niveau 1 (plus sombre), la luminosité est équivalente au niveau 8 sur la même machine avec Leopard. En revanche (et c'est logique), les niveaux maxi sont identiques, puisque la dalle est la même...

Le fait que adrenergique parle d'un bug avec la reconnaissance de la dalle m'a mis la puce à l'oreille... Je suis preque sûr que c'est la cause.

Il faudrait qu'il nous dise, mais à priori, il doit être dans le même cas que moi : luminosité minimum vachement plus élevée qu'avant... 

Espérons qu'Apple corrige le truc assez vite.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

ah oui en effet, ca fait vraiment un enorme difference


----------



## nicoplanet (3 Septembre 2009)

Attends, tu parles de quoi du coup ?
Du réglage gamma ou de la luminosité du rétro éclairage ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

de ca



nicoplanet a dit:


> Pour info, avec Snow Leopard, sur le niveau 1 (plus sombre), la luminosité est équivalente au niveau 8 sur la même machine avec Leopard.


----------



## nicoplanet (3 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> de ca



Ok ok 

Ca confirme donc qu'il y a probablement un bug avec Leopard et nos MBP 9CC2 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Ok ok
> 
> Ca confirme donc qu'il y a probablement un bug avec Leopard et nos MBP 9CC2 :mouais:



t'es pas le seul apparemment, plusieurs se sont manifestes...


----------



## ikeke (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai une 9C9E et effectivement l'image est fort clair et les couleurs délavées, je vais essayer les nombreux profils mis à disposition dans ce topic. Un grand merci pour votre travail à ce sujet.


----------



## Sylow (13 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part c'est une 9C98 et c'est ligne #17 pour ma part ^^

des infos concernant cette dalle ? je ne remarque rien de particulier pour ma part

Mon MBP est de juin 2009.


----------



## jfmulquin (13 Septembre 2009)

J'ai acheté ce 31/08 un MacBook avec dalle 9C9E...
Je fais de la photo (Canon EOS 50D... DPP... PHOTOSHOP... ) rien constaté de particulier avec cette dalle....
Suis peut être moins exigeant... puis je viens d'un PC...


----------



## ikeke (13 Septembre 2009)

Finalement j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec l'un des profiles disponible et l'image est maintenant parfaite.
Encore merci pour les profiles postés ici


----------



## zclauden (16 Septembre 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Les nouveaux MacBook Pro arrivent, et permettent de se rendre compte de la différence de qualité des dalles provenant des différents fournisseurs. Et cette qualité semble assez inconstante !
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h27 ----------




nicoplanet a dit:


> Le 9C9E, mais non pas à cause de l'écran, mais du lecteur de DVD qui fait un bruit très ramollo, contrairement à l'autre, qui à un bruit nettement plus nerveux... C'est totalement subjectif, mais je le sens assez mal le superdrive du premier
> 
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h37 ----------
> ...


----------



## McDuck (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai switché depuis le 11 septembre dernier et j'ai découvert à la lecture des différents sujets que mon MBP est doté d'une dalle 9CC2.

Si j'ai bien compris la dalle n'est pas mauvaise mais présente un problème sous SL en rapport avec la plage des niveaux de rétroéclairage ? :mouais:

Perso je ne me rend compte de rien car c'est mon premier mac et j'avais le CD de SL dans la boite (que j'ai de suite installé à l'achat).

Donc 2 questions : 
- il n'y a pas de défaut rédhibitoire sur cette dalle (je suis sous le délai de retour de 15 jours de la F**C) ?

- s'agissant de colorimétrie et non de rétroéclairage les profils de Nicoplanet conservent tout leur intérêt ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Septembre 2009)

McDuck a dit:


> - il n'y a pas de défaut rédhibitoire sur cette dalle (je suis sous le délai de retour de 15 jours de la F**C) ?



Aucun, la dalle est eccellente ! 



McDuck a dit:


> - s'agissant de colorimétrie et non de rétroéclairage les profils de Nicoplanet conservent tout leur intérêt ?



Pour une 9CC2, oui, à priori


----------



## McDuck (18 Septembre 2009)

OK merci de ta réponse tu me rassures.

Je vais donc conserver ce petit MBP qui me plait bien même si je n'ai pas tous mes repères.

J'ai mis le profil de couleurs mesure 2.2, c'est mieux, beaucoup moins bleu


----------



## Petira (19 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'ai une 9C9F ! 

je suis satisfais de cette dalle mais je me demande si ya pas moyen d'amélioré encore un peu...


----------



## bubba_à07 (19 Septembre 2009)

Ishiro a dit:


> Salut karlouche,
> 
> En effet, les profils donnés dans le topic paraissent trop bleu chez moi aussi.
> 
> ...



Merci pour les profils, j'utilise le profil Gamma 1.8 et il est parfait pour moi


----------



## Petira (22 Novembre 2009)

j'ai une 9C9F, c'est vrai que c'est une très bonne dalle !
J'en suis pleinement satifait.

Edit: tien j'avais déjas poster.... dsl


----------



## iPeP (22 Novembre 2009)

9C9F ! mais il est tout neuf


----------



## Joe Guillian (29 Janvier 2010)

Hello nicoplanet,
pour info. sur tes photos quel est le niveau de luminosité des écrans svp ? (Max, à 2 petits carrés de la fin, etc..)
Quel est le profil colorimétrique utilisé ? 
Merci par avance pour ton retour 



nicoplanet a dit:


> Ouep, je crois que j'ai un peu psychoté finalement ! :rateau:
> 
> J'ai reçu un MacBook Pro 9CBD (LG/Phillips) aujourd'hui. J'ai déballé le Mac, et finalement, la seule différence vient du profile de base, plus flatteur sur le 9CBD que sur le 9C9E. En effet, une calibration plus loin, les 2 écrans sont identiques, en terme de luminosité, d'angle de vision et de réactivité. Bref, pas de quoi s'énerver... :love:
> 
> ...


----------



## @finderbest (10 Avril 2010)

Nilmp j'ai la dalle samsung et c'est la meilleur


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Moi j'ai la dalle 9CC5 sur un MBP unibody 13"


----------



## Skelling (5 Juin 2010)

9CC5 pour ma part aussi et ligne 17 aussi, mais que vaut cette dalle ??

Pour ma part je ne m'en plein pas, rien ne ma choqué et surtout pas un pixel mort


----------



## benjmen (8 Août 2010)

voilà tout est dans le titre. ma dalle ne figure pas dans la liste et c'est une 9CBE.

couleur délavé mais par contre après avoir prit des mires de ton de gris, elle est nickel sur les différence de gris. mais les couleurs vraiment pas belles. j'ai utilisé le réglage proposé en mode expert, rien y fait.

comment trouver le fabricant ? 

et dire que j'ai renouvelé mon mac (sans majuscule, ouais chui en colère  ) sur un coup de tête en voyant les prix euh comment dire, inversement proportionnelle à la crise systémique qui n'existe pas. enfin j'me comprend.


----------



## Arzor (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part voici les informations du moniteur de mon MacBook Pro 13" 2010:







Moniteur inconnu 

Bon dimanche!


----------



## G4lover (29 Septembre 2010)

Pour ma part j'ai

fabricant : 00000610
Modèle : 9CC5

Qu'est ce que ça signifie ?


----------

